# mémoire et stockage-> vos solutions?



## macorange (22 Novembre 2019)

bonjour,

j'ai changé d'ordinateur, et à ma grande désillusion, bien que le nouveau Mac Pro ait de jolies options , il est très faible en stockage et dès mes premières utilisation (photo) il a bugé

modele :
mémoire 8 Go 2133 MHz LPDDR3 / processeur : 1,4 GHz Intel Core i5

je voudrai savoir qu'elles sont selon vous les meilleurs alternatives de stockage au paiement via l'abonnement du cloud ?
j'ai déjà eu des problèmes avec la time machine .. du coup , hormis 2 petit DD externe , qui sont vite limité pour la photo notamment, j'aurai besoin de vos conseils avisés 

on m'a parlé d'un stockage google gratuit, mais.. peut être êtes vous plus dotés en ressources ...

merci par avance !




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Attention à ne pas mettre tous tes oeufs dans le même panier.
Tu ne peux pas (amharique) comparer iCloud à Time machine…

je dirais des gros disques externes, Time machine, et clone, et des sauvegardes en ligne…

Mais je n'ai pas très bien saisi le problème ?


----------



## Locke (22 Novembre 2019)

macorange a dit:


> j'ai changé d'ordinateur, et à ma grande désillusion, bien que le nouveau Mac Pro ait de jolies options , il est très faible en stockage et dès mes premières utilisation (photo) il a bugé


Ah oui, tu as réussi à en avoir un avoir un avant la première livraison en France. 

Sinon, quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac et quels sont les logiciels que tu utilises ?


----------



## fgfdgd (22 Décembre 2019)

Sûrement pas un Mac Pro, elle se trompe sûrement dans le non du modèle


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Sûrement pas un Mac Pro, elle se trompe sûrement dans le non du modèle


On est bien d'accord. On n'aura peut être jamais la réponse à la question vu que *macorange* n'est pas revenu dans ce fil depuis le 22/11…


----------

